# Found concussed pigeon



## umiboshi (May 17, 2015)

My little brother came up to me yesterday night that there was an injured bird in our downstairs parking garage. I went down and this poor feral pigeon was twitching and huffing. I approached him (her?) to see if he would fly away, but he didn't move. I couldn't let him stay in the parking structure, so I picked him up and put him in a box with some grains and water. He didn't eat any of it when I checked on him this morning. I'm not sure what he was doing when I found him, maybe he was having a stress seizure or he was just very scared. I'm speculating that he has a concussion. There aren't any wildlife refuges around my area (California) that take pigeons without euthanizing them. I tried letting him out but he flew into the parking structure again and just stared at the wall. When I tried gently picking him up to put him outside, he flew out of my hands and kept staring at the wall. He seems to be better now. He's alert and he seems to be fine. Today, I have been feeding him split peas, quinoa, chopped carrots, and water. He is eating and drinking. His poop seems normal (solid, topped with white, not watery). I'm not sure what to do, though. I wouldn't want him dying out on the streets if he has brain damage. I would definitely take care of him, but I'm not sure if that's a good idea. Should I keep him, or should I let him go? And if I keep him, how would i earn his trust? I want to let him fly around but it's likely at this point he might just injure himself. anyway, thank you for reading. I'd appreciate any help whatsoever.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping him! Hope you will not just turn him loose yet as he doesn't sound like he has recovered from whatever is going on with him yet. He will learn to trust you over time. Don't know what happened. Sometimes a bird will fly into something and may take time to recover if concussed. Don't know what part of CA you live in. There is a good wildlife rescue in San Rafael and there is Palomacy which do not euthanize pigeons. You are wise to be cautious of most though as they do not value pigeons and will euthanize them. Please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## umiboshi (May 17, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Thank you for helping him! Hope you will not just turn him loose yet as he doesn't sound like he has recovered from whatever is going on with him yet. He will learn to trust you over time. Don't know what happened. Sometimes a bird will fly into something and may take time to recover if concussed. Don't know what part of CA you live in. There is a good wildlife rescue in San Rafael and there is Palomacy which do not euthanize pigeons. You are wise to be cautious of most though as they do not value pigeons and will euthanize them. Please let us know how he is doing.


Thank you! I will definitely post updates and look into Palomacy.


----------



## umiboshi (May 17, 2015)

Update: Jeff's (yes, I named him) poops are now dark green and carry a foul odor. Could it be from stress or perhaps from his diet? He seems to like split peas, though I don't know how often I should feed him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Can you check the keel/breast bone to see if the bird is starved? 

Here are the basic life saving guidelines: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Dried peas are okay for now, but pigeon seed mix would be best. Please make sure the bird is drinking, if not, it would be best to feed frozen corn and/or peas (thawed, drained, warmed) as they have moisture in them. *


----------

